#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-07
<airurando> Oneiric Ocelot = 11:10
<airurando> they seem to be getting more abstract each iteration
<czajkowski> indeed
<airurando> czajkowski: Hi
<czajkowski> airurando: hows you
<airurando> good now.
<airurando> good holiday?
<airurando> at least a plush Ocelot can be procured
<ebel> wtf is a ocelot?
<airurando> mid sizer wild cat
<airurando> *sized
<airurando> http://www.stuffedsafari.com/Realistic-10-Inch-Stuffed-Ocelot-Plush-Animal-p/SS-080012.htm
<airurando> :)
<airurando> couldn't get a bloody Narwhal for love or money but Ocelots are no problem.
<czajkowski> that is a cute cat
<airurando> order placed for the Ubuntu-ie LoCo 11.10 release party
<airurando> :)
<moylan> thought you hated cats
<czajkowski> I do
<czajkowski> but thats more a baby tiger
<moylan> you can get an ocicat which is a hybrid.  http://meow-cats.com/ocicat/  don't like fancy breeds myself.  prefer moggies.
<ebel> aaaaawwwwwwwwww
<ebel> that's a cute kitty
<slashtom> cats are evil
<czajkowski> so what happened in smithfield....
<ebel> but cute!
<moylan> no, cats are not evil.  that's just attributing human characteristics to an animal that is completely different.
<ebel> czajkowski: traveller feud
<slashtom> cats stop me breathing
<slashtom> therefore evil!
<czajkowski> indeed
<slashtom> cztab: good holiday?
<czajkowski> ya
<czajkowski> it was really nice well needed break
<slashtom> great stuffs
<slashtom> when are you next coming back home?
<moylan> is it not your immune system that stops you breathing? :-)
<czajkowski> slashtom: I've no idea
<czajkowski> dad is wondering the same thing
<czajkowski> May is already booked and last 2 weeks in April I'm up the walls
<slashtom> although, i only visit the UK about twice a year
<tdr112> evening
<airurando> evening tdr112
<tdr112> hey airurando
<airurando> tdr112: you keeping well?
<airurando> is the college workload easing off?
<tdr112> kind of i am a bit behind as in was away in riga for the weekend
<airurando> tdr112: business or pleasure?
<tdr112> a stag weekend
<tdr112> so lots of pleasure
<airurando> very good.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-08
<tdr112> morning
<airurando> hi tdr112
<czajkowski> howdy
<airurando> morning czajkowski
<airurando> czajkowski: how was the RMS talk?
<tdr112> airurando: i asked about the bug jam , will know for sure on Sat , but it should be fine
<tdr112> airurando: who did you send that email to
<czajkowski> airurando: meh kinda crap tbh
<tdr112> whats RMS
<czajkowski> Richard M stallman
<czajkowski> RMS
<airurando> tdr112 the list of folks ebel gave me.
<airurando> want me to pm you with it?
<tdr112> sure if you have it handy
<tdr112> hey czajkowski one of my cats left me a nice little black bird underneath my bed. very thoughtful that's why I love them , you should get yourself one
 * czajkowski glares at tdr112 
<ebel> czajkowski: get a dog, they eat cats
<czajkowski> indeed
<tdr112> ebel could not look after anything , slashtom would end up looking after it
<slashtom> ebel's very good at looking after dogs
<slashtom> he looks after his dog very well
<airurando> ebel: emails all gone th
<airurando> *this morning
 * airurando is glad to have it out of the way
<daxroc> Any talks on in Dublin ?
<tdr112> daxroc: ilug are having some talks on this week
<czajkowski> moonpie: ping
<daxroc> nice, any url. whats the topics ?
<tdr112> daxroc: http://www.linux.ie/
<daxroc> heh mybad
 * tdr112 is heading along to them 
<daxroc> yea, the storage seems interesting
<tdr112> john does give great talks
<czajkowski> he does
<czajkowski> great speaker
<tdr112> he gave a talk in tog a while ago that was great ,
 * daxroc want's to hear more about mysql-ndb 
<tdr112> he mention cztab a lot as an example
<czajkowski> eh ?
<tdr112> ah yes i forgot to tell you about that
<tdr112> my laptop is about to die , will be back on soon
<czajkowski> :s
<tdr112> http://www.tog.ie/2010/11/open-source-a-philosophy-for-life-talk-open-night/ it was at this talk , he gave you as an example of some one who makes open source a part of there life, it was some thing along the lines of your not a great coder but your great at bring a communty together and stuff
<czajkowski> ah yes
<czajkowski> which is me really
<czajkowski> Hate coding
<czajkowski> but love the open source community
<czajkowski> today I'm working with the UK Gov and open source
<airurando> tdr112 you there?
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-09
<czajkowski> *yawns*
<ShaneM> Morning
<czajkowski> ShaneM: hows you
<ShaneM> All good, nice day :)
<ShaneM> You?
<czajkowski> good thanks
<czajkowski> nice and sunny here today
<ShaneM> Great!
 * daxroc god bless screen 
<daxroc> Morning all
<tdr112> morning
<czajkowski> hows folks
<tdr112> so how are we doing Miss czajkowski
 * tdr112 is heading to the uk for the weekend 
<czajkowski> tdr112: where about ?
<czajkowski> am good
<czajkowski> going to surrey lug meet up
<tdr112> newcastle for http://www.makerfaireuk.com/
<tdr112>  a bit of a group of us are going
<czajkowski> sweet
<czajkowski> hows college going
<tdr112> lots of work to do , doing a web dev project at the moment
<czajkowski> oh ?
<czajkowski> on ?
<tdr112> anything i want , just has to have over 4 pages , using html 4.01 strict and css 2.1
<czajkowski> sweet
<tdr112> i am think of making up a cv site
<tdr112> a page for each section
<czajkowski> nods
 * ebel has been learning more of html5 and css3. some nice fancy stuff there
<czajkowski> ebel: when do ye head off on yer travels
<slashtom> next year, after ramadam
<czajkowski> thought you were heading away in April some time
<ebel> czajkowski: yes AU
<ebel> at easter time
<slashtom> i'm not really counting AU as traveling
<ebel> My mum once remarked that Australia was "so culturally different"
<ebel> about as culturally different as Cork IMO :P
<slashtom> :P
<slashtom> or Wales
 * slashtom considers .eu as the local area :P
<slashtom> we now have 1 main travel plan and 3 backup plans (to allow for political instability)
<czajkowski> dont forget to plan for volcanos as well
<czajkowski> or snow
<slashtom> no volcanos
<slashtom> but earthquakes could be a problem
<ebel> we'll be on motorbikes. ash clouds less likely to be a problem
<ebel> although flying the bikes back....
<ebel> hmmm
<slashtom> and in the month after ramadam there shouldn't be much snow
<slashtom> ebel: just had a phone call from courier, i think our new PC has arrived
<slashtom> although if we do backup plan 2 or 2.1 we won't need to fly anything
<ebel> http://i.imgur.com/fGHd7.jpg "I'm so gay I can't even drink straight"
<ebel> slashtom: ah cool, new hardware!
<slashtom> yep, i will bring a monitor home from work
<daxroc> yay new desktop arrived. need to burn 10.10
<moylan> daxroc:you don't have a usb drive with ubuntu with you at all times?
<daxroc> moylan: no need to make one, have the ultimate boot disk near by tho
<tdr112> evening
<daxroc> Evening
<infoturtle> guys, anyone know a way of running a .jar on a hosting server I don't have ssh access to? the .jar is minecraft_server.jar so it's to stay running and allow people to connect to it but have the program still run
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-10
<daxroc> Morning all
<daxroc> Has any one been getting slow speeds from heanet package mirrors ?
<daxroc> Always seem to get few 100 bytes ...
<slashtom> i was using heanet's debian mirror last night... no problems
<daxroc> need to setup a local mirror here
<slashtom> or fix your internets ;)
<daxroc> heh cant fix eircom
<daxroc> Whoa all of 1Kb now
 * daxroc needs to slow down
 * daxroc attaches a usb stick to a pidgin ... next gen broadband v2
<daxroc> damn i7 are fast
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-11
<airurando> morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> airurando: were you looking for me the last day
<airurando> Hi czajkowski
<airurando> no big thing really
<czajkowski> ok
<airurando> James Sweeney of Limerick City Council responded to my mail re: natty CDs
<airurando> was looking for a few current CDs
<airurando> I only had 3 10.04 left
<airurando> he was happy with that
<czajkowski> great stuff
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> see there is plans to try and hold a Limerick UGJ
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> sweet
<airurando> hopefully infoturtle can pull it off
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> well I think he needs to talk to synet
<czajkowski> would help get people involved
<czajkowski> and also sort out a room for him
<airurando> cool
<czajkowski> moonpie: ping
<airurando> czajkowski: he he . there was a funny typographical error in your last mail to the ubuntu-ie mailing list
 * airurando was going to write a funny response
<airurando> but then thought he who is
<airurando> but then thought he/she who is without sin cast the first stone
<airurando> thats not me
<infoturtle> czajkowski: can you recommend someone to get onto about finding people who'd be interested in a Limerick UGJ, I checked UL sknet like you recommended and am just getting in contact with someone via mail now, anyone else you might know?
<czajkowski> infoturtle: ask davem or moonpie in here
<infoturtle> davem or moonpie, ye guys know any place other than UL's skynet to contact about getting interested people for a Limerick Ubutnu Global Jam?
<ebel> infoturtle: email on ubuntu-ie mailing list, or ILUG mailing list?
<ebel> don't forget boards.ie aswell
<infoturtle> I did the ubtun-ie on but the ILUG and boards are a good idea!! I'll get on it!
<infoturtle> *ubuntu-ie
<davem> infoturtle: there's a limerick open source meetup group (check meetup.com) and also there's a new hackerspace but I dont' have any details apart from that
<infoturtle> thanks davem I posted on the Milklabs facebook page, might just do it on their mailing list too
<davem> thats the one
<ebel> spam lots of places
<infoturtle> I always feel guilty spamming tough, but, when in rome.....
<tdr112> infoturtle: are you looking for a venue ?
<tdr112> post to the milklabs mailing list is your best way to contact them
<infoturtle> ^^, just did that there
<infoturtle> going to do the cork hacker space now
<infoturtle> I will be looking for a venue if people want the event down here, if not I'll be happy to go to the Dublin one
<tdr112> we should be hosting the dublin one in tog , i will know for sure by the weekend
<infoturtle> classy, if theres a show of interest here then I'll find a place, I have 3 places I can ask. I don't know the set up for dates tho, is it a one day event or a weekend or how's it work?
<ebel> infoturtle: don't feel guilty about telling people that you're helping to run an event that they will get great benefit and fun from.
<ebel> infoturtle: format is mostly up to you. :) The global event is all weekend. In the past in dublin we've mostly just did a one day event
<infoturtle> good point there ebel , it's kinda hard to judge for it isn't it, supose one day would be the format to follow
<ebel> depends on how much work you wanna put in :)
<infoturtle> true again, well see, if I get 10-20 might make it two days, but if the numbers are interested then it'll be one or no days, I'm only hoping for about 5~6 people to come
<infoturtle> that would be loads
<infoturtle> well not loads but enough
<czajkowski> someone else replied
<infoturtle> to the mailing list? haven't gotten it yet?
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> ah he only mailed me
<czajkowski> hugo mulqueen
<infoturtle> he's interested? why the hell did he just mail you about it????
<czajkowski> infoturtle: I assume he hit reply and not reply all by accident
<infoturtle> oh ya, makes scene
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-12
<czajkowski> Aloha
<airurando> morning czajkowski
<airurando> morning all
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy
<airurando> good to see vibrant discussion re. UGJ Limerick in here yesterday.
<czajkowski> aye
<airurando> infoturtle had mentioned it at the Feb IRC meeting.
<airurando> I poked him a few day ago to see if it was going ahead.
<airurando> he sprung into action
<czajkowski> great stuff
<airurando> Hi ebel: you've got mail
<ebel> hehehe
<ebel> ah I see
<czajkowski> airurando: where is the family ?
<airurando> kids birthday party
<czajkowski> so you'll be updating me with rugby then !
<airurando> Jackie may be backsoon but thats OK
<airurando> on twitter?
<czajkowski> aye
<airurando> will do
<infoturtle> airurando you there?
<airurando> infoturtle: yip, but a bit distracted.
<airurando> and, at this stage, drunk.
<infoturtle> airurando it's cool, just wanted to let you know, I started threads on boards, MilkLabs and Cork hackerspace and will give it about a week (unless thats too long a wait for you) to see interest. So far the threads on milklabs and cork hackersspace have not gone into the mailing list which concers me but both said they had to be sent through moderators
<infoturtle> ha, enjoying the match so?
<airurando> infoturtle: That's great.
<czajkowski> just in for the next half
<airurando> yip I'm enjoying the match.
<airurando> welcome back czajkowski.
<infoturtle> cool, just said I'd let you know about the time frame I'm going to spend waiting as my twitter is driving me mad, I'ma go watch the match too, see ya guys later!!
<airurando> infoturtle: no panic just let me know if it's a go as soon as you know!
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-13
<tdr112> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> heard the makerfair is goood
<czajkowski> following the tweets
<tdr112> ah its great fun, turns out meeting lots of people i know
<czajkowski> good stuff
<tdr112> czajkowski: still cant get use to the money that use over here
<czajkowski> I know!!!
<czajkowski> drives me batty, but getting there
<czajkowski> tdr112: many at it ?
<tdr112> packed , i was hanging out with all the hackerspaces guys from london and other parts of the uk
<czajkowski> aye I tweeted stuff yesterday and I got london hackerspace tweeting back with info on event
#ubuntu-ie 2012-03-06
<tdr112> afternoon
<czajkowski> tdr112: howdy
<czajkowski> how did the weekend go ?
<tdr112> grand , its been a while since i was up all night , good fun
<czajkowski> good stuff
<tdr112> and got around to do a debian install on my work dev laptop , just need to move my file and get my ide up and running
<czajkowski> nnods
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<mokmeister> Just started upgrading my desktop from 11.10 to 12.04
<mokmeister> 1,852 packages upgraded!
<mokmeister> over 2GB to download!
<mokmeister> 37 new packages
<mokmeister> It's gonna take a while anyway! ;)
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> well worth it though
<mokmeister> bin using 12.04 for awhile on an old laptop, it is nice alright
<mokmeister> 32 bit version that is, on the laptop. This one is 64 bit
<mokmeister> I've been messing with a couple of different versions in VMs as well, sure it's great craic! :)
<mokmeister> Round about now I'm wishing I lived in a large urban area where UPC supplied their fibre broadband.... ;)
<mokmeister> ahha, installing the upgrades
<mokmeister> hhhmmm...
<mokmeister> so far so good!
<mokmeister> :D
#ubuntu-ie 2012-03-08
<czajkowski> ebel: http://blog.osmfoundation.org/2012/03/08/welcome-apple/
<ebel> czajkowski: aye saw that.
#ubuntu-ie 2012-03-09
<locodir-user> Hi anybody home?
<czajkowski> locodir-user: hi
<locodir-user> Hi Im a noob looking for some help with ubuntu server setup.
<locodir-user> How do I go about looking for advice?
<czajkowski> locodir-user: for server stuff you're better of asking in #ubuntu-server
<locodir-user> I did and asked  question but no responses
<czajkowski> locodir-user: busy channel
<czajkowski> locodir-user: or the main channel #ubuntu
<locodir-user> thanks but is there anyone local I can talk to just to get me going. Ive made some progress by myself.
<tdr112> locodir-user: i can help with some server questions
<locodir-user> tdr112: thanks I got some specific serup questions which should be easy enough
<locodir-user> Can I tell you the setup?
<tdr112> yep
<tdr112> ask away
<tdr112> i am doing other things too so wait for an answer
<locodir-user> OK its a small windows workgroup used for training ECDL students.
<locodir-user> I want to set up a Primary Domain Controller via samba (already working - kinda)  and an email server which is my sticking point.
<locodir-user> The  lan never sees the internet - and never will . I want to set up postfix to work with Outlook  on the students machines.
<tdr112> ok
<locodir-user> I dont need a print server as the printers are network models already.
<locodir-user> I got shares working so students can share files.
<slashtommy> what's your postfix problem?
<locodir-user> Mainly getting the domain names accepted
<locodir-user> The documentation assumes I am connecting to the internet to read real MX records.
<slashtommy> have you an entry in /etc/hosts on the server?
<slashtommy> postfix will not need to lookup the mx, provided that it knows it is the server
<locodir-user> I'm quite weak in this area so I am slavishly following the documentation]
<slashtommy> what's in /etc/mailname
<locodir-user> Yes but I can get to the point of sending emails to mbox  and then to Maildir ok
<locodir-user> Hang on I'll look
<slashtommy> then you have done it
<slashtommy> you realise that postfix does not provide imap/pop3?
<slashtommy> you will need to install something like dovecot
<locodir-user> OK mailname is = heritage.net
<slashtommy> before you change anything, as i understand it you can send emails using SMTP and they go to the destination user's mailbox?
<locodir-user> yes
<slashtommy> so it works
<locodir-user> I installed courier-pop
<slashtommy> your postfix is fine
<slashtommy> ok, i would have suggested dovecot - always got on better with that
<locodir-user> ok getting past the next step is where im stuck
<locodir-user> installed courier imap
<locodir-user> OK I'll take off courier if it will help
<slashtommy> i'm afraid i have no experience with courier imap
<locodir-user> so dovecot then
<locodir-user> I want the students to do ll the ECDL stuff which would mean imap
<slashtommy> imap is fine
<locodir-user> BW I gor apache going - a breeze
<locodir-user> I  want the teacher to be able to administer the email system. She will need a very simple interface. GUI of possible
<slashtommy> to administer postfix and the imap daemon?
<locodir-user> I'll go off and install dovecot and read up about it and come back
<locodir-user> yes to administer the thing. I just want to set it up. When students rotate through the course we andt to purge the account and start again with a new account.
<slashtommy> if you want to return the server to the original state, maybe you want to store a disk image
<locodir-user> OK but tellme what can dovecot do that courier cannot?
<slashtommy> i recommend dovecot over courier for the same reason why i would recommend postfix over sendmail
<locodir-user> BTW the server i'm using is just an old thing made up from spare parts.  using Putty from win xp to control it.
<locodir-user> I dont care as it is a training machine for me. The actual server will be set up when i get my knowledge up.
<slashtommy> dovecot is ime far easier to work with
<locodir-user> OK. Well I'm out of time for the moment. Can I come back later when I got dovecot installed.
<ebel> there's a web gui for managing postfix addresses i think
<ebel> thought that's mostly for doing things like adding new aliases, rather than the whole imap/postfix/etc stack
<ebel> (i.e. i dunno if it'll remove the actual emails etc)
<locodir-user> Ooh that is somthing I will need. Can it be run from windows. the teacher does not know linux and has never used command line.
<locodir-user> The teacher will just want to add new accounts and delete old ones. Maybe not even delete old ones as I can do that myself occasionally.
<ebel> http://postfixadmin.sourceforge.net/ look at this?
<ebel> should work over the web
<locodir-user> Thanks ebel I will check it out. I gotta go. Thanks everyone. I'll be back again with a proper irc client later to continue the adventure.
<locodir-user> All the best.
<ebel> No problem. Drop in any time, if you have questions
<locodir-user> Thanks bye.
<airurando> good evening
<tdr112> hey
<airurando> hi tdr112
<airurando> sorry about that
<airurando> I managed to disable unity while messing with compiz settings.
<airurando> funny when you are confronted with a blank screen
<ubu-stu> How do you create a samba share so the webmaster can own the website but other domain users cannot see it.
<ubu-stu> The web guy will be using windows
<czajkowski> davem_: might know but he's not here
#ubuntu-ie 2012-03-10
 * ebel is now trying to get 3d graphics working
<ebel> ah i remember this…
<czajkowski> ebel: ello
<ebel> ello ello czajkowski
<mokmeister> hmmm, I have a HD5450 Radeon card, had to reinstall open source driver coz playing movies crashed system and logged me out. Known issue. Graphics are working now with radeon driver.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-04
<czajkowski> aloha
<redtape-renegade> Hi czajkowski .. how busy is the desk today ??
<czajkowski> very
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-06
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashbel> good morning
<airurando1> evening
<zmoylan> hi, hows the leg?
<airuraando> hi zmoylan
<airuraando> up and down
<zmoylan> good painkillers based on the spelling of your nick :-)
<airuraando> kept it down for most of Sat and boy did I suffer sat night sun morning
<airuraando> I've trapped airurando somewhere at UDS
<airuraando> :-)
<airuraando> I'll try again
<airurando> order has been restored :-)
<airurando> saddly the good painkillers ran out two weeks ago.
<airurando> was anyone at vUDS?
<airurando> AndrewMc1: Hope you are keeping well.
<czajkowski> ello
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> airurando: you enjoying it ?
<airurando> very much so.
<airurando> much of today was above my head though.
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> happens as well
<AndrewMc1> Hi airurando, not bad thanks.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-07
<czajkowski> andru183: boo
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-09
<redtape-renegade> morning
#ubuntu-ie 2015-03-06
<larryone> hello ubuntuphiles
<larryone> anyone in here who runs their own mirrors?
<larryone> I'm looking for a way to do somehting
<larryone> with a mirror
<tdr112> sorry larryone only use the normal ones
<larryone> am trying to figure out if I can mirror a single package from a repo
<tdr112> do you install this one a lot
<larryone> I need haproxy 1.5 on a few of my machines
<larryone> they're running 12.04
<larryone> but haproxy 1.5 is not backported
<larryone> it is on 14.04 backports
<larryone> and I can get puppet to install it, but it now reinstalls on every puppet run
<larryone> so I was thinking if I could put just that one package on the mirror, I could just use puppet to change the sources.list on that small number of machines
<larryone> or if I could figure out a way to pin a single package in a repo and block everything else
<larryone> that would work nicely
<larryone> problem solved via puppet rather than via apt =0P
<larryone> or not
<larryone> guh
<larryone> test failed
#ubuntu-ie 2016-03-10
<monkeynuts> 0/
#ubuntu-ie 2017-03-06
<ebel> clivejo: Hi! things have been a little dormant as of late
<ebel> clivejo: but if you want to do things, go ahead! I can provide any info you want
<clivejo> ebel: hi Rory
<clivejo> you not coming back to us anytimes soon?
<ebel> I'm sometimes in Ireland. ☺
<clivejo> for real or virtually?
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> https://www.papercall.io/dublinistech
<czajkowski> tdr112: ^
<tdr112> I saw that , not sure about it
<tdr112> It just reads wrong
#ubuntu-ie 2018-03-09
<HertWithIt> An bhfuil duine ar bith eile a bhfuil rogha eile aige ar an ródaire seo? https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/free-software-wireless-n-mini-vpn-router-tpe-r1100
